# Mounting without mounting block or ladder



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't use or need something to get on but there are several things you can use. Tree stumps or a tree laying down, a big rock, or a fence. There even are things you can buy to help you get on. I don't remember what it's called but it goes over the horn of the saddle and reaches farther down than the stirrup. Once you're in the saddle, you can put it into a pouch or tie it to the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

short, chubby, older person here with tall horse.

Find the EZ Mount Western Stirrup Extender, makes getting into the saddle much easier, at Mary's Tack

I carry it with me in a fanny pack along with a few other odds and ends. Haven't had to use it since I bought it because I live in the land of logging stumps, stonewalls and ditches but it's nice to know it's there.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm unable to mount from the ground. What others have said above. Also, trucks, trailers, (climbing trees), swimming to get on horse in pond, you in pond swim on top of your horse. If all else fails though nothing is stopping me from getting my butt in that saddle. Sheer force of will. lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have this if I have to get off and there aren't any big rocks or fallen trees to use. Gives me just enough height to get back in the saddle.

Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

You can usually find a way to get back on. I've been doing a lot of dismounting whilst out and about recently (only some of them intentional), and I've used drains, mounds of dirt, stumps and truck trays to get on. Some of them haven't been high enough to take all the strain off of my poor horses back, but they've gotten me back in the saddle nonetheless.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

While I can get on without a mounting block, I like something to make it easier for both me and the horse. Where we ride there are usually plenty of logs, stumps, rocks, banks and/or ditches at the side of dirt roads... If nothing is close to hand, we just walk a bit until I find something.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

beckers49229 said:


> Question. For those of you that need/use a mounting block or something else to get on and off your horse. How can you travel for trail riding where there is no block to get off/on?


I know that this is a question, but I ask myself this all of the time when people are addicted to their mounting blocks.
Seriously, my DH NEEDS a mounting block bc he is 65yo and has a bad left knee, so we have trained HIS horse to it.
Riding is a physical endeavor and you either train the horse to move to a mounting block and stand perfectly still for 5 minutes at a time or more, and/or learn to quickly get on.
To your question:
*Practice this FIRST on a wooden fence until you master it:*
1) Hold left stirrup and put the ball of your left foot into it (Use the 2nd rail of the fence for your foot.)
2) Grab mane in front of the pommel
3) Bend your left knee to your chin
4) Lean forward towards your horse's head, bounce 2x then bounce to standing up in the stirrup with your right leg closed next to it
YOUR TRAJECTORY will be as if you are vaulting over the horse's neck on the right hand side in front of the saddle.
5) Gently raise your right leg over the back (top fence post) and ease into the saddle (fence)
6) Exhale 
REALLY!!! It helps your horse to relax. Use exhalation all of the time when your horse is nervous or hot--sitting in a stall too long between workouts--and he will respond bc YOU will relax and sit deeply.
That's how I taught it when I had a riding academy. Works every time, at least on the fence. =D


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I prefer to get on from a block or rock or anything to get me higher off the ground because 1) I don't want to pull my horse's back to one side and 2) because getting on a 17hh from the ground in an English saddle isn't the easiest endeavor, even for someone fairly tall and thin. :lol:

If I do have to get on from the ground I will lower my stirrup a few holes to give myself a little help, then put it back to normal after I get on.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I always use a mounting block or other item (tree stump, picnic table, etc.) to get on if available. I _can_ mount from the ground, but I'm certainly not graceful at it and figure it's better if I don't when I don't need to.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can always hope for a deep ditch to stand the horse in.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Corporal said:


> I
> *Practice this FIRST on a wooden fence until you master it:*
> 1) Hold left stirrup and put the ball of your left foot into it (Use the 2nd rail of the fence for your foot.)
> 2) Grab mane in front of the pommel
> 3) Bend your left knee to your chin


The problem is that you're assuming everyone is capable of doing 1 and 3. I can see even a fairly fit & flexible person having problems if the horse is tall and they're on the petite side. Heck, I'm 6 ft and have practiced yoga since my teens, but I still need to concentrate a little.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> You can always hope for a deep ditch to stand the horse in.


No need to hope.










I'm still trying to figure out how to teach my horse to stand in four 18" holes....:wink:


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I am glad someone asked this question. I just figured I couldn't get on without standing on something because...
a. I am overweight
b. I am middle-aged
c. I am not flexible
d. All of the above *****


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> No need to hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how do you teach the horse to dig those holes? Let along grab the shovel!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

picnic table. tailgate. ramp at back of trailer. put my horse into a ditch or find a high spot.

I don't normally use a mounting block at the barn (big pita to pull it out), but I will sometimes cheat and use a stationary object when saddling up at the campsite where we trail ride. 

I was told that putting the weight in the left stirrup to hoist yourself up can stretch the leather (maybe, maybe not, but eh). Also, i don't slightly offset the saddle as I hoist myself up.

with the tailgate or the picnic table, I am almost stepping down onto the horse. I'm sure he appreciates that!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

With an english or aussie saddle you can just lengthen the stirrup leathers and then readjust when you get on. I know that doesn't work too well with a lot of western saddles, though.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My horses are taught to let riders mount from either side. I always pick the high side.

I've taught my horses to side pass over to me on the ground. So I can pick the spot to stand and ask the horse to come to me, So I'm not having to reach way out to get a foot into the stirrup.

Take your horse out near a fence. Hold lead with left hand and in right hand I use a whip and gentle tap the offside until the horse moves my direction.

After a little practice, I can just hold my right hand in the air and the horse will side pass to me. I teach both directions. Left hand in the air, they move left, Right hand in the air they move right.

As I practice, I get them moving 180° from the fence on the right to the fence on the left. Once I'm comfortable with them side passing to a position. I then stand on a fence rail and mount.

Out on the trail, you can now position them next to rocks, logs, hillsides etc.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

luvbeach said:


> I am glad someone asked this question. I just figured I couldn't get on without standing on something because...
> a. I am overweight
> b. I am middle-aged
> c. I am not flexible
> d. All of the above *****


A. thats usually a choice not set in stone. Also some lower body strength training would help immensely.
B. And ? I endurance ride with ladies in their 70's. that have no problem getting on and off.
C. not really relevant.

Not directed at any particular person, but people tend to tap dance around the real issue involved.
Lack of strength, particularly in the thighs. and or too much weight for the strength that is there. Both conditions can be corrected. 
Iron mikes can do wonders, do them out and back to the barn each feeding time. You'll be flying into the saddle in no time.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

You could use yuor surroundings - big rocks, trees, tree stumps, a hillside.
If you are riding with others they could let you step on their knee for an extra boost or lift your leg up as the other swing around and over.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Just use your imagination  I can find very few situations where a rider wouldn't be able to find SOMETHING to give a few extra inches of height. Fences, tree stumps, and big rocks are the obvious choice. If your terrain is uneven at all then you can find a depression or raised up area to give you a hand. Look for anything that will either make the horse shorter, or make you taller. I can easily mount most horses from the ground no problem, but I've had to get pretty innovative at times while riding horses back from a pasture bareback! If you're riding with a buddy there's always the leg up option as well!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ Unless you and your buddy need something to help get up 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't NEED a mounting block but at 5'2 w/ a 16 hand horse... I prefer one. It's easier on his back anyway but what I do is bring a mounting block with me to shows or use a fence or get a boost. If I'm in my english saddle then I just drop the stirrup lower so I don't have to reach my leg up so high....


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

usandpets said:


> ^^ Unless you and your buddy need something to help get up


Then obviously you get off and give your buddy a leg up!

(Aren't infinite loops fun?)


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

usandpets said:


> ^^ Unless you and your buddy need something to help get up 😊
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well now... it'll help for some though. That's not a detail that I've overlooked :wink:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

In that case just park your horse along the right side of the buddy's horse then pull the friend up over the horses back while walking away laterally on your horse. All fixed now.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I taught my horse to bow. However I'm still working on getting her to stay down long enough to mount. It's really not complicated to teach them if your horse is a fast learner. There are plenty of instructional videos on youtube. But if im in an open field where there is nothing to stand on (ex. when i was bucked off while galloping across a huge grassy field) I try to find a bit of a slope and stand on the uphill so im a tad bit higher. Normally, I just use a mounting block.


----------

